# Dell d630 problem z konfiguracją wifi

## szpil

Witam

Mam pytanko. Czy jest na forum właściciel Dell Inspiron D630 z działającą kartą WiFi (Broadcom 4311). Jeżeli tak to prosiłbym o wrzucenie optymalnego pliku konfiguracji kernela (.config) oraz opisem zainstalowanych sterowników. Nie mogę sobie poradzić z tą kartą.

Z góry dziękuję

----------

## SlashBeast

Ta karta jest wspierana przez sterownik b43 z kernela, z portage wrzuc tylko b43-firmware, masz kupe informacji na googlach jak to wrzucic, nawet na gentoo-wiki. Nastepnym razem rowniez zwroc uwage czy nie ma bardziej pasujacego dzialu na taki temat.

----------

